
Show HN: Couchmoney trivia – a “Name That Film” trivia game for the lockdown - simiansays
https://couchmoneytrivia.tv
======
simiansays
This is a game I made so my friends and I could do something over Zoom on
Saturday nights during the lockdown. It's best with Discord or Zoom for chat,
but it can also be played solo or without a communication channel for the
other players.

Like most of my side projects, the build started to take on a life of its own
and has consumed basically all of my non-work waking hours for the past few
weeks :)

It's been pretty well-tested under Chrome on Windows, iOS, and Android. There
are significant known bugs under Safari and Firefox, those are next on the
list.

The FAQ on the home page covers most questions I've heard from new players
(you have to be logged out to see it).

It's been played by about 100 of my friends and now I'm starting to open the
doors a little wider, hope some fellow film buffs here find it fun!

